
Twitter will remove inactive accounts and free up usernames in December - jonbaer
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/26/20984328/twitter-removing-inactive-accounts-usernames-available-date
======
ColinWright
I have, for the past few days, been trying to login to one of my older
accounts to reactivate it and prevent it from being deleted or reassigned.
However, every time I try to login it throws me to a "consentflow" URL and
gives me a message saying "Something went wrong, try again later."

I've tried two different browsers, incognito and non-incognito, deleting
cookies, resetting my password, and nothing seems to work.

I have no idea what to try next.

How I hate Twitter.

